# TV3 picture squashed on new LCD TV



## PetPal (19 Feb 2010)

Have a new 46" LCD Samsung. Extremely happy with all it has to offer. However, the picture from TV3 always looks a bit squashed (as if it's squashed from the top, and squeezed out a bit more towards the sides, if you know what I mean).  Just distorts the image ever so slightly, but enough to be noticeable.  Has anybody noticed that with their TV?  Is there something I can do to rectify it?  It's only happening on TV3. Also, by the way, on all stations I find that I'm losing some of the picture (or onscreen printed word) because of the enormity of the TV screen.  Is that normal?


----------



## Complainer (19 Feb 2010)

How are you getting the signal - dish? Chorus NTL? Analogue or digital?


----------



## PetPal (19 Feb 2010)

It's NTL - sorry, I should have said. Digital.


----------



## RMCF (19 Feb 2010)

Its all in your ASPECT RATIO setting.

Sounds like there is some sort of SUPERWIDE or ZOOM setting on.

If the TV3 signal is being transmitted in 4:3 then you need to set it to 4:3 and take the black bars at the side.


----------

